
The Life of an Entrepreneur, in 33 Seconds  (no substance, just fun) - adamsmith
http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/24
======
brezina
I love how you used JamGlue to post the music track. Y Combinator companies
feed so well off each other. I should remix the jamglue track and add some yc
flava!

~~~
danielha
Do it! But I noticed the same thing. The network of YC companies seems tight.
The YC front page is using HeySan for the slide show and I wouldn't be
surprised if some of the pics were edited with Snipshot.

------
danielha
[???] : hoofbeats

Very fitting; never viewed it with an entrepreneurial POV before. Okay, I
admit I voted this up because Aladdin is one of my two favorite movies. I may
have revealed too much...

------
zkinion
awwww, I miss that movie. :(

